# الحقيقة .. وراء .. إمبابة



## bob (9 مايو 2011)

*القصة كما حكاها شاهد عيّان



في واحدة مسيحية اسمها عبير , أسلمت و هربت من اهلها* و اتجوزت واحد مسلم لن يظهر في أحداث القصة

المسيحيين خطفوها في غفلة من الزمان , اتصلت بقى بالتليفون بواحد سلفي , معرفش عرفت منين إنه سلفي ولا شيعي ولا صوفي ولا توجهه الفكري إيه ,   و معرفش جابت نمرته أو جابت التليفون منين و هي مخطوفة** ,المهم , الراجل الدم غلي في عروقه بناء عن مكالمتها التليفونية المجهولة*** و راح جري  و لم 4000 سلفي ( قعد يزعق رفي الشارع يا سلفيين تعالوا يا سلفيين تعالوا فالسلفيين اتلموا بقى ) و راحوا يحرقوا الكنيسة و البنت المخطوفة جوة ( مش عارف هم كانوا ناويين يطلعوها بعد ما الكنيسة تولع ولا هيضحوا بيها و خلاص )  , و زي ما قلنا هي متجوزة واحد مسلم بس مالوش وجود في القصة مش عارف ليه ( تقريبا كان مسافر إعارة)****ء



بس يا سيدي فالمسيحيين كانوا قاعدين برشاشات على سطوح عمارة قصاد الكنيسة ( عادي يعني ده الطبيعي بتاع المسيحيين , طول عمري بشوفهم برشاشات فوق السطوح ) و ضربوا نار على السلفيين , و طبعا السلفيين معهمش سلاح ناري , دول معاهم مولوتوف *5 و سلاح أبيض ( جو سيوف و رماح و خناجر  بقى و كدة ) و ابتدوا يصرخوا و الله لندبحهم ... هجوووم .. و هنا فجأة و بدون مقدمات , المسلمين و المسيحيين بدأوا يحموا الكنيسة و يهتفوا " مسلم و مسيحي إيد واحدة " , و بعدين الجيش و الشرطة جم , و محدش فاهم حاجة



في السنة اللي حمينا بعض فيها و إحنا بنصلّي في التحرير ... ولعنا فيها برضه في بعض عشان مابنفهمش

فتنة عربي .. ام الأجنبي

-----------------------

الهوامش

*كل اللي بيسلموا تقريبا بيبقوا ستات مش رجالة مش عارف ليه

**راجع فيلم : جعلتني مجرما

***راجع فيلم : رسالة من امرأة مجهولة

****إعارة يا حاجة , إعارة

*5 المولوتوف .. مشروب الفتاة المهذبة و الراعي الرسمي لمصر 2011 .. أي حاجة لازم يتحشر فيها المولوتوف مع إنهم إخترعوه أيام صلاح الدين و الأبراج تقريبا مش جديد يعني

علي فكرة واحد مسلم اللي كاتبها*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2011)

*



			*كل اللي بيسلموا تقريبا بيبقوا ستات مش رجالة مش عارف ليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق اصل الرجالة ماتوا فى الحرب ​*


----------



## ميرنا (9 مايو 2011)

فظيعة موت خصوصا انها من مسلم ر


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (9 مايو 2011)

والغريب انهم نشروا حوار معاها على موقع الجماعة الاسلامية مع ان الحوار لو جبنا عيل صغير هيقولنا انتو هتحوروا عليا !! هههه خصوصا حوار الموبايل الى كان معاها مع انها بتقول انها كانت فى زنزانة شبابيكها حديد !! والغريب اكتر انهم فتشوا الكنيسة ملقوش مكان للمبيت !! والاغرب انها مرة قالت فى الكنيسة وفى نفس الحوار قالت فى بيت جمب الكنيسة هههه طب ازاي !! وخصوصا ان امبابة مش هتعرف تجيب حديد ومكونات زنزانة وتدخلها بيت عادي كدا !! يعني الحوار عبيط اوي وملوش لازمة بس هيعملوا ايه طيب دمهم اتحرق عشان كاميليا طلعت مسيحية 

بس عارفين اكتر حاجة بتكدب عبير دي ؟ انها قالت انها اتجوزت وهيا متجوزة واحد مسيحي فى اسيوط !! ازاي بقا  دا ضد القانون !!


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 مايو 2011)

> كل اللي بيسلموا تقريبا بيبقوا ستات مش رجالة مش عارف ليه



بما ان لكل راجل اربع ستات وما ملكت ايمانهم فهما استكفوا رجالة ومحتاجين حريم بس 

أو 

فتحوا باب القبول للستات 

أو 

مبياسلمش غير الحريم


----------



## elamer1000 (9 مايو 2011)

*شديدة


+++
*​


----------



## مريم بوليس (9 مايو 2011)

يا علي الخرب الي حل علي مصر كلها لية بس كدا كلنا اخوة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة اخر 300000 حاجات*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 مايو 2011)

*تسلم ايدك بوب*

​


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف 
ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
رابعا:بشهادة الجميع المسيحين هم من بدأ الهجوم
خامسا:لي جيران مسيحيين كثيرين ولم يحدث يوم اعتداء عليهم
سادسا:لي جيران مسيحيين  كثيرين ولم يحدث تهديد او اختطاف 
سابعا:ديني يحتم علي حمايتك وعدم ظلمك ومعاملتك وفق نصوص الشرع
ثامنا:لا داعي لتشوية الدين المخالف لتدعيم فكرة معينه
تاسعا:الامان اغلي سلعة في العالم


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
> اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف
> ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
> ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
> ...



انت فرحان انك سلفي !
واسلحة اية اللي موجودة في الكنيسة ليه احنا حاطين اسلاحها لوقت الحرب ولا ايه !
ولا الكنايس بدل مابقت  مكان للصلاة والعبادة بقت للحروب انت عايش في عصر صلاح الدين الايوبي ولا ايه


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
> اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف
> ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
> ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
> ...




لا بجد يعنى فى اسلحه فى الكنيسه
اثبت لى ان فى اسلحه ماتقولش اى كلام كده
شوفت مره اسلحه خارجه او داخله من الكنيسه حد شاف
ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل
وعبير ديه اصلا مالهاش وجود
انتو عاملين زى اللى مايصدق يلاقى اى حاجه يتعلق فيها
كمان المسيحين اللى بدأ الهجوم
لا والله مهو واضح
على اساس كل شويه نازلين ضرب فيكو يعينى وانتو غالبنين كنتو معاكو طوب بس لا بجد ظلمناكو
والمسيحين اللى اعترفو بكده لا ميه ميه
بقى دينك بيحتم عليك كده
انت متأكد انك فاهم دينك
انا اشك انك فاهمه
كفايه بقى قرفتونا بجد
هو ده دين اساسا 
انت بتحفظوا مابتفهموش
علشان كده فاكرين ان انتو فى دين حق
بس انتو عايشين فى ظلالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
> اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف
> ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
> ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
> ...



اولا المحيطين بالكنيسة سلفيين وبلطجية فقط لا غير لا تقول كل الطوائف 
ثانيا لا تكذب فقد تم تفتيش الكنيسة ولم يجدوا شئ يا اخ تابع الاخبار لو سمحت 
ثالثا عبير تكذب كذب واضح وشيخ السلفيين بامبابة اكد كذبها وتم القبض على ياسين ثابت للتحقيق معه لانه هو من اشعل الفتنة واى محاضر شرطة سابقة والزوج الثاني لم يقدر بلاغ من الاساس !! 
رابعا بشهادة لجنة تقصي الحقائق من بيت العيلة وحقوق الانسان فمن بدا الهجوم 3 من اصحاب اللحي مرتدي الجلاليب القصيرة يا عزيزي ولا اهتم بما قاله وزير الداخلية فهو ليس محقق وليترك النيابة تعمل 
خامسا ليس معني ان جيرانك لم يحدث لهم شئ انهم امنين !! فلنعود الى الماضي والى عام 1972 وحادثة الخانكة وغيرها من الحوادث على مر السنين حتى 2011 وكنيسة القديسين وكنيسة اطفيح وكنيسة امبابة وقطع اذن القبطي فى محافظة قنا وكلام الشيوخ السلفيين المستفز للغاية الذي لا يراعي اى مشاعر


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

حوادث الخانكة واطفيح والقديسيين حوادث فردية لا تعبر عن اتجاه عام  ولا يصح اذا سرق الطبيب ان تقول كل الاطباء لصوص


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> حوادث الخانكة واطفيح والقديسيين حوادث فردية لا تعبر عن اتجاه عام  ولا يصح اذا سرق الطبيب ان تقول كل الاطباء لصوص



دينك يا استاذ بيحث على القتل يعنى السلفيين مش جايبين حاجه من عندهم
القتل اساس الاسلام


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

ديني يحث علي قتل اهل الحرب اما اهلم السلم امثالكم فديني يحث علي معاملتك مثل المسلم لا ظلم ولا عدوان ولا اضطهاد نختلف في العقائد لكن ذلك لا يمنع من التعايش السلمي واقسم بالله ده كلام معظم علماء السلفيين وهل من الضروري ان اعشق جاري للتعايش معه؟ لكن من الضروري التعايش وفق اصول الشرع حتي وان كنت اكرهه


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

يعنى فى الاسلام مافيش ايات بتحث على قتل المسيحين واليهود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا اعرف ان في كتير


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> ديني يحث علي قتل اهل الحرب اما اهلم السلم امثالكم فديني يحث علي معاملتك مثل المسلم لا ظلم ولا عدوان ولا اضطهاد نختلف في العقائد لكن ذلك لا يمنع من التعايش السلمي واقسم بالله ده كلام معظم علماء السلفيين وهل من الضروري ان اعشق جاري للتعايش معه؟ لكن من الضروري التعايش وفق اصول الشرع حتي وان كنت اكرهه



هههههه لما انتو بتقتلوا المسلم المرتد يا سلفي !! حروب الردة اتعملت ليه يا صديقي ؟؟ 

ليه المسلم المرتد بتهدروا دمه ؟؟ عايزين تكتروا العدد باى طريقة ام ماذا ؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

وقاتلوهم حتي لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله فان انتهوا فان الله بما يعملون بصير ( 39 الانفال ) 
وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تُظْلَمُونَ 
يا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ) (التحريم ...

قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون 

وأنزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب فريقا تقتلون وتأسرون فريقا وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها وكان الله على كل شيء قدير


يكفيك هذا لكي تتيقن ان دينك يدعو للقتال ولقتال اهل الكتاب بل وقذف الرعب واسرهم وتوريث اراضينا وديارنا واموالنا وهو لا يملكها من الاساس !!


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> وقاتلوهم حتي لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله فان انتهوا فان الله بما يعملون بصير ( 39 الانفال )
> وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تُظْلَمُونَ
> يا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ) (التحريم ...
> 
> ...



ممكن ترد بقى ايه ده
ولا ده مش الاسلام
 احسن نكون غلطانين


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

غير المسلم اما محارب  واما مسالم
المحارب يقتل مثل حرب 73 ومثل الجواسيس والقراصنة
اما المسالم فلا يقتل مثل التاجر المسيحي من الخارج اذا دخل بلد مسلم  ومثل المسيحيين شركاء الوطن امثالكم والسياح وكل من دخل البلد بموافقة حكومتها
هذه حقائق ثابته لكن هناك من يشوهها لدعم روح العداء بيننا 
اقسم بالله شيوخ الدعوة السلفية بالاسكندرية كانوا يوصون بحماية الكنائس 
السلفيين في محرم بك كان يوصلون الخبز والخضار للجميع مسيحيين ومسلمين
ما عندي سبب للكذب  ولا اتوقع ان تقبلوني مشرفا ولكن كلمة حق
السلفيون لا يضمرون شرا للمسيحيين طالما التزموا بالقوانيين المصرية


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> غير المسلم اما محارب  واما مسالم
> المحارب يقتل مثل حرب 73 ومثل الجواسيس والقراصنة
> اما المسالم فلا يقتل مثل التاجر المسيحي من الخارج اذا دخل بلد مسلم  ومثل المسيحيين شركاء الوطن امثالكم والسياح وكل من دخل البلد بموافقة حكومتها
> هذه حقائق ثابته لكن هناك من يشوهها لدعم روح العداء بيننا
> ...



لا تعليق
مافيش فايده


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

طبعا غلطانين 
نحاربكم لما كنتم اعداء لان ده الطبيعي
لما صرنا  شركاء في وطن واحد  نتعايش معكم برغم اختلاف عقائدنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> طبعا غلطانين
> نحاربكم لما كنتم اعداء لان ده الطبيعي
> لما صرنا  شركاء في وطن واحد  نتعايش معكم برغم اختلاف عقائدنا



لا طبعا مش غلطانين
وفين بقى لما صرنا شركاء فى وطن واحد نتعايش برغم اختلاف عقائدنا
ماحنا اهو كل شويه هجوم على كنيسه قتل مسيحين مالهومش اى ذنب فى اى حاجه
ومش عارفين ناخد حقوقنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

بص على راى القذافى
قد ياتى وقت لاينفع فيه الندم
انتو بقى ده هينطبق عليكم


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

تبقي دي مشكلتكم مع الحكومة مش مع السلفيين
بفرض اننا سالنا كل علماء الاسلام في مصر هل يجوز الاعتداء علي كنيسة او علي مسيحي؟
الاجابه تكون طبعا لا
اما ما يحدث من مخالفات يسال عنها الامن وليس السلفيين او المسلمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> تبقي دي مشكلتكم مع الحكومة مش مع السلفيين
> بفرض اننا سالنا كل علماء الاسلام في مصر هل يجوز الاعتداء علي كنيسة او علي مسيحي؟
> الاجابه تكون طبعا لا
> اما ما يحدث من مخالفات يسال عنها الامن وليس السلفيين او المسلمين



what ever
انا عارفه انك بتضايق لما بنتكلم عن دينك 
بس ديه الحقيقه


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

من اين لك هذا؟
ايه يضايق في الكلام عن ديني؟
ما احاول الوصول اليه هو محاولات البعض للتصعيد ولزيادة العداء و افتعال المشاكل واخشي ان نصل الي 
مرحلة الحرب الاهلية وان نصبح مثل لبنان او العراق


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> من اين لك هذا؟
> ايه يضايق في الكلام عن ديني؟
> ما احاول الوصول اليه هو محاولات البعض للتصعيد ولزيادة العداء و افتعال المشاكل واخشي ان نصل الي
> مرحلة الحرب الاهلية وان نصبح مثل لبنان او العراق



خلاص براحتك
بس دينك دين ارهاب


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> طبعا غلطانين
> نحاربكم لما كنتم اعداء لان ده الطبيعي
> لما صرنا  شركاء في وطن واحد  نتعايش معكم برغم اختلاف عقائدنا



نحاريكم لما كنتم اعداء ؟؟ رجاء التوضيح برغم دي بتفتح باب كبير انكم لا تحبون ذلك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> من اين لك هذا؟
> ايه يضايق في الكلام عن ديني؟
> ما احاول الوصول اليه هو محاولات البعض للتصعيد ولزيادة العداء و افتعال المشاكل واخشي ان نصل الي
> مرحلة الحرب الاهلية وان نصبح مثل لبنان او العراق



مين الى هيوصلنا للحرب الاهلية مش شيوخ السلفية ؟؟ ولا انا يعني !! 

وبعدين مردتش ليه على الايات الى ذكرتها ؟؟ دينك دين قتال وعنف يا عزيزي 

وبعدين برضه ايه رايك فى حروب الردة ؟ وليه المسلم الى يسيب دينك يقتل بزعم انه مرتد ؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> قل ياأهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون



اشهدوا بانا مسلمون هيا بالعافية !! الاله بتاعكم يفضل العنف والقتال ويميز بين البشر فما الدعوي لدفع الجزية ؟؟ لماذا من البداية ؟؟ اليسوا شركاء فى الوطن ام اننى مخطئ ؟؟


----------



## عماد+سامى (10 مايو 2011)

يااخ سلفى جداا انا احد اقرب اصدقائى وزميلى ايضا بالعمل من ذوى اللحى الطويله واعتز بكوننا افضل اصدقاء هو شخصيا صرح لي انه ندم يوما انه قال انا تبع تيار معين فالتدين لله وحده ولاكن يجب ان نرى الحقيقة  واعتقد انك ايضا تحاول ابحث عن الحقيقة لانك تحاول ان تحاور وتحاول ان تظهر الجانب الجيد لدينك ولاكن اعتقد انك قرات ما كتبته بان السلفيين يدعموا من السعوديه لاكن السؤال هل انت احدهم فعلا تشاركهم تنظيماتهم الان اعتقد لا لانك ستقول انه لا يوجد لدى السلفيين تنظيمات ولاكن الحقيقة هى انه لديهم تنظيمات 
 حينما يقسم شيخ مثل الزغبى على تفتيش الكنائس والاديرة ويظهر بفيديو ثم ينكر ماذا تقول عته وحينما يظهر يعقوب ويقول مقولته الشهيرة بخطبة جمعة ويرجع يقول بهزر ماذا تقول عنه وحين يتجمع ثلاثون الف سلفى امام الكاتدرائيه ويسبون الكنيسة ويسبون راعيها فداسة البابا شنودة شخصيا ثم باليوم التالي يتحدثون عن السماحة ماذا تقول ومن اين ثمن اليافيطات اللتى تعدت مئات الالوف من الجنيهات وماذا عن قضية كاميليا شحاته وقسم ابو يحي وما فعله بعد ان خرجت وقالت انها لا تعرفه وان اوراقها لم يقم احد باخذها منها غير جهة واحدة هى جهاز امن الدولة المنحل ثم ذلك المدعو مسؤل بالازهر لا اعلم عن اي شئ مسؤل ولاكنه يقسم اولا ثلاث مرات بانها لم تحضر للازهر ثم يعود فيقول لا انها حضرت وامن الدولة هو من قام بالضغط عليه هل مطلوب ان نصدقة ذلك الكاذب بشهادته هو وامن الدولة انت طبعا عارف انه تبع العدل اللى بيقولوا انه فجر كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية يساعدنا ليه سؤال
واخيراا عارف لما تدعى لينا بالهداية من قلبك هيحصل ايه بس يكون دعائك من قلبك لا لشئ الا لمصلحة الانسان اللي قدامك لو انت صح ربنا يهديه ولو انت على غلط ربنا هيهديك انت 
شكراااااااا وانا اعيد دعائك ربنا يهديك للطريق الصح
ولاخوتى بالمنتدى بعيدا عن التعصب راح اقول المسيحي ابن المسيح ... المسيح قاله(و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم) (مت 5 : 44)


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> يااخ سلفى جداا انا احد اقرب اصدقائى وزميلى ايضا بالعمل من ذوى اللحى الطويله واعتز بكوننا افضل اصدقاء هو شخصيا صرح لي انه ندم يوما انه قال انا تبع تيار معين فالتدين لله وحده ولاكن يجب ان نرى الحقيقة  واعتقد انك ايضا تحاول ابحث عن الحقيقة لانك تحاول ان تحاور وتحاول ان تظهر الجانب الجيد لدينك ولاكن اعتقد انك قرات ما كتبته بان السلفيين يدعموا من السعوديه لاكن السؤال هل انت احدهم فعلا تشاركهم تنظيماتهم الان اعتقد لا لانك ستقول انه لا يوجد لدى السلفيين تنظيمات ولاكن الحقيقة هى انه لديهم تنظيمات
> حينما يقسم شيخ مثل الزغبى على تفتيش الكنائس والاديرة ويظهر بفيديو ثم ينكر ماذا تقول عته وحينما يظهر يعقوب ويقول مقولته الشهيرة بخطبة جمعة ويرجع يقول بهزر ماذا تقول عنه وحين يتجمع ثلاثون الف سلفى امام الكاتدرائيه ويسبون الكنيسة ويسبون راعيها فداسة البابا شنودة شخصيا ثم باليوم التالي يتحدثون عن السماحة ماذا تقول ومن اين ثمن اليافيطات اللتى تعدت مئات الالوف من الجنيهات وماذا عن قضية كاميليا شحاته وقسم ابو يحي وما فعله بعد ان خرجت وقالت انها لا تعرفه وان اوراقها لم يقم احد باخذها منها غير جهة واحدة هى جهاز امن الدولة المنحل ثم ذلك المدعو مسؤل بالازهر لا اعلم عن اي شئ مسؤل ولاكنه يقسم اولا ثلاث مرات بانها لم تحضر للازهر ثم يعود فيقول لا انها حضرت وامن الدولة هو من قام بالضغط عليه هل مطلوب ان نصدقة ذلك الكاذب بشهادته هو وامن الدولة انت طبعا عارف انه تبع العدل اللى بيقولوا انه فجر كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية يساعدنا ليه سؤال
> 
> 
> ...




عذرا اخي لكن يعقوب ظهر يوم الاحد 20 مارس اي ليس خطبة جمعة بل كانت احتفالية خاصة بنجاح الغزوة وصلاتنا للسلفيين الرب يهديهم ويعرفوا مين الاله الحقيقي وانهم على خطا شديد ويلجاؤا للمسيح والله لو جربوا الحياة مع المسيح هيحسوا انهم كانوا ميتين قبلها


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

نحاربكم  لما كنتم اعداء محتاجة تفسير؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت لي عدوا احاربك واذا كنت لي جار وشريك لا احاربك...... سهله؟
من سمعت حضرتك شخصيا من شيوخ السلفية يريد التصادم مع المسيحيين ؟؟؟
بالعكس هم دوما يسعون الي المصالحة مثل الشيخ حسان والشيخ صفوت
بالاضافة الي شيوخ الاسكندرية
الايات التي ذكرتها تفعل حال الحرب اما حال السلام او المعاهداة او الشراكة او التحالفات 
فلن يكون هناك داعي للحرب وده مش رايي الشخصي 
اما حروب الردة باختصار لو حضرتك رفضت الاسلام فانت حر لن يجبرك احد علي اعتناق اي دين
اما ان وافقت فقد صرت منا لك ما لنا وعليك ما علينا وامرنا ربنا بقتل من يرتد عن دينه
اشهدوا بانا مسلمون اي نحن المسلمين نشهد باننا ما زلنا مسلمين فالكلام هنا علينا


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

استاذ عماد اشكرك لانك دعوتني اخ
مجمل كلامك هو ما اتحدث عنه 
حالة استخراج اسباب الحقد والكراهيه من الجانبين
وعدم تقدير العواقب التي سيعاني منها كل افراد مصر
لمصلحة من هذا التصعيد المبالغ فيه ولاسباب يمكن تفاديها
اللهم احفظ مصر واهدي اهلها


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

طيب ليه ذكرت 2 ونسيت الباقي ؟؟ الزغبي والبخاري وابو يحيي ويعقوب وشومان ؟؟ كل دول مش محسوبين عليكم مثلا يعني ؟ ويريت تكون واضح فى الكلام لان كلام المفروض يكون لما تكونوا مش لما كنتم لانك كدا بتتكلم بصيغة الماضي


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

حضرتك ليه مصمم تغير الموضوع؟
احنا مش اعداء
مشكلتكم مع الحاكم والنظام 
اللي عايز اوصله لحضرتك ان حكاية الاضطهاد والظلم دي علينا كلنا
مسلمين ومسيحيين و علي المصريين عموما
دوري انا اسالك؟
كاميليا شحاته في اخر تسجيل علي قناة الحياة هي هي اللي كانت في التسجيل
السابق اللي اتنشر في اليوتيوب وهي هي اللي خرج علينا في اول تصوير لها ؟؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> حضرتك ليه مصمم تغير الموضوع؟
> احنا مش اعداء
> مشكلتكم مع الحاكم والنظام
> اللي عايز اوصله لحضرتك ان حكاية الاضطهاد والظلم دي علينا كلنا
> ...



انتا بقا الى مصمم تولع الدنيا !! حضرتك عرفت ان البخاري متقدم ضده بلاغات موثقة فى النيابة العامة بالتحريض على حرق واقتحام الكنيسة على الفيس بوك وتويتر قبل الحادث ؟؟ 

كاميليا كاميليا عبير عبير طب اوك من حق الكنيسة احتجازهم طالما من حق الاسلام قتل المرتد ولا ايه ؟؟ ولا هوا حلو على الاسلام ووحش على الكنيسة مثلا ؟؟ مع انى ارفض هذا المبدا على الاطلاق ومن يريد الخروج من المسيحية فلن يمانع احد فلن ينقصنا شئ 

وفين النظام والحكومة دلوقتي يا عزيزي !! مش فاهمك نظام ايه وحكومة ايه الى مشاكلنا معاهم مشاكلنا مع التيار السلفي الى مش راحم حتا المسلمين المعتدلين !! يا عم روح شوف يعقوب فى جامعة الازهر قالك بن لادن اعظم رجل فى العالم ومحمد فرحات الى صلا صلاة الغائب فى ميدان التحرير وصلا بعد عمر مكرم بدعوي ان الصلاة فى مساجد الاوقاف باطلة 

يعني حتا ما بينكم وما بين بعض برضه بتعملوا فتنة


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

طيب انا موافق


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

*فعلا فيلم هابط​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
> اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف
> ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
> ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
> ...


*يا راااااااجل :w00t:
امر معروف لميييييين ؟؟؟
ومين الاحد الذى لا ينكر:t9: !!!​*


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
> اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف
> ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
> ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
> ...


*اولا يعني قصدك سلفيين و اخوان؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب كويس انت كده وضحت الصورة
ثانيا طبعا الاسلحة موجودة امال اللي لقوه في اطفيح و المسيحيين دافعوا بيه عن الكنيسة صح كده الناس كلها عارفه و الدبابات اللي كل مسيحي طلع بيها من جراج الكنيسة ساعة كنيسة القديسين طب بامانه انت راجل لقطة
ثالثا عبير ؟؟ صدقني انت لو دخلت في موضوع ده حتعرف راي مشكاركتي كانت التانية http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176763
رابعا طبعا الطيران المسيحي قصف مواقع السلفيين الغلابة
سابعا محدش طلب منكم حمايتنا و نصوصكم دي عليكم مش علينا احتفظ بيها لنفسك
ثامنا صدقني هو سمعته سبقاه مش محتاج تشويه*


سلفي جدا قال:


> حوادث الخانكة واطفيح والقديسيين حوادث فردية لا تعبر عن اتجاه عام  ولا يصح اذا سرق الطبيب ان تقول كل الاطباء لصوص


*هي كل الحوادث فردية ؟؟؟؟؟
و كلها يا اما مختل يا عبيط يا سلفي؟؟؟
و نجع حمادي و الكشح و ابوفانا و العمرانية انا تقريبا لو جبت كل الحوادث حتعب من الكتابة
نصيحة اخيره خدها مني معلش هي صعبة بس بجد حتفيدك
يا ريت تحاول تبطل تتفرج علي افلام كارتون كتير 
تقبل مروري*


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لكل اللي نورني بمروره 
و نورني بتققيمه 
وشكرا الاخ السلفي جدا و يا ريت يبقي يجي ميقطعش الزيارات*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

كلام في الصميم وكفايه انه من مسلم 
بس ياريت الباقي يفهم بقي
وينفضوا التراب اللي ملئ مخهم دا شويه
ويفكروا كويس في معني الكلام
جايز يفهموا رغم اني اشك اصلا
دا الحم .............
بيفهم عنهم بجد
اكملوا انتوا النقط بقي ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا بوب علي الموضوع الجامد


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> كلامك فيه الصح وفيه الخطأ وان اردت النقاش الموضوعي بعيدا عن التعصب  فانا اقول لك
> اولا: المحيطين بالكنيسة ما كانوا سلفيين فقط بل كانوا من كل الطوائف
> ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد
> ثالثا: عبير كل كلامها ثابت في محاضر شرطة وبتواريخ سابقة
> ...



اخر تسع نكت سمعتهم في حياتي انهارده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني وانا ماليش نفس يا سلفي جدا

والنبي بتاعك يا شيخ اللي هتحصله قريب
ابقي فوت علينا ومش تقطع الجوابات ومش تنسي تجبلنا كام نكته معاك
من الكلام اللي بيضحك دا وينفع في برنامج شو
:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> غير المسلم اما محارب  واما مسالم
> المحارب يقتل مثل حرب 73 ومثل الجواسيس والقراصنة
> اما المسالم فلا يقتل مثل التاجر المسيحي من الخارج اذا دخل بلد مسلم  ومثل المسيحيين شركاء الوطن امثالكم والسياح وكل من دخل البلد بموافقة حكومتها
> هذه حقائق ثابته لكن هناك من يشوهها لدعم روح العداء بيننا
> ...



مهو سعد قالها قبل ما يموت
مفيش فايده
نقول ثور يقولوا احلبوه
:w00t:


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> كلام في الصميم وكفايه انه من مسلم
> بس ياريت الباقي يفهم بقي
> وينفضوا التراب اللي ملئ مخهم دا شويه
> ويفكروا كويس في معني الكلام
> ...


*حخلي سؤالك ده سؤال حلقتنا اليوم
اجب علي الاكمل تكسب سلفي ب كرتونتة
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حخلي سؤالك ده سؤال حلقتنا اليوم
> اجب علي الاكمل تكسب سلفي ب كرتونتة
> شكرا لمرورك*



يععععععععععععععععععععععععع
دا ايه الهديه الوحشه دي
كدا محدش هايجاوب خالص
خليها سلفي مع اخواني مع مسلم مغيب العقل والنبي 
وسلاح كمان وياريته مرخص
:99:


----------



## Critic (10 مايو 2011)

*كل اللى بيحصل ده لان الناس دى قربت من تعاليم دينهم*
*لما يأمرهم بكره و عداء اى شخص غير مسلم و يرسخ فكرة العزة و الانفة للمسلم وحده و المذلة على غيره هل ده هينتج منه تسامح و حب و ود ؟*
*اكيد ارهابى فكرى هيولد ارهابى فعلى*

*اما اللى بيقول اسلحة فى الكنايس فأحب اقوله : انتم امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم ...بتكذبوا الكذبة و تصدقوها !*


----------



## سلفي جدا (10 مايو 2011)

صار الحوار مسفا وارفض الرد عليه
واشكر الاخوة الموضوعيين


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

سؤال صغير بس
هل من حقك يا عم السلفى انتى انك لماتقول انا ليا اخت محتجزة فى الكنيسة مع ان الكلام دة اصل طفولى وفيلم هزلى جداا انك تروح تدخل وتدور عليها؟؟


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

سلفي جدا قال:


> صار الحوار مسفا وارفض الرد عليه
> واشكر الاخوة الموضوعيين



*مسفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب شكرا يا حبيبي علي ادبك 
مش عارف ترد خلاص لكن تغلط عيب 
و اكيد انت مش جي هنا علشان تتعلم الادب
شكرا*


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (10 مايو 2011)

يا bob الاخ السلفى كله كلامه بادب واحترام 

ومادام بتكلم عن الادب والاحترم شوف الاقتباسات دى وقولى فين الاحترام فى النقاش



^_^mirna قال:


> دينك يا استاذ بيحث على القتل يعنى السلفيين مش جايبين حاجه من عندهم
> القتل اساس الاسلام





^_^mirna قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل
> كفايه بقى قرفتونا بجد
> هو ده دين اساسا
> انت بتحفظوا مابتفهموش
> ...





^_^mirna قال:


> خلاص براحتك
> بس دينك دين ارهاب





ها قولى فين الاحترام هنا من الاخت ماريا

الموضوع كله كان بموضعية ونقاش 

وقلنا اننا المسلمين رافضين اللى بيحصل وضد كل هذا وفى الاعتصام مئات المسلمين معاكم


عيييييييييييييب اوى لما تهينى دينا يانسة ماريا  بجد عنده حق الموضوع بقى مسف

عايزة تكلمى وتتناقشى مع الاخ السلفى يكون فيه موضعية واحترام متبادل مثل بقيت المشاركين

مش علشان ناس خرجوا فعلوا شئ المسلمين رافضينه تهينى الدين بالطريقة المسفة دى

مش كل شخص يختلف مع الاخرين يدخل يهين الدين صدقينى انتى بقى مش فاهمة اى حاجة فى دنيك لان الانجيل مفهوش حاجة بتقول اهينوا الاديان


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسخرة


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> يا bob الاخ السلفى كله كلامه بادب واحترام
> 
> ومادام بتكلم عن الادب والاحترم شوف الاقتباسات دى وقولى فين الاحترام فى النقاش
> 
> ...



اكيد طبعا الانجيل مافهوش حاجه بتقول اهينو الاديان
بس ده لو كان الاسلام دين اصلا
وانا مابهينوش ديه الحقيقه


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

*ثانيا: الاسلحة الالية داخل الكنائس امر معروف ولا ينكره احد*​*ياسلفى انت سلاح الكنسيه هو الصلاة 
السلاح هو الصليب امتالك لما بشوف الصليب بيخاف سلاحنا صلبنا*​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (10 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> اكيد طبعا الانجيل مافهوش حاجه بتقول اهينو الاديان
> بس ده لو كان الاسلام دين اصلا
> وانا مابهينوش ديه الحقيقه




بقى دى الحقيقة

عموما شكرا اختى وانا مش هدخل فى تجدلات مع احد

ومهما حصل انا انسان مسلم مصرى وغير راضى عن اللى حصل ليكم

مثلى مثل الكثير من المسلمين 

وربنا يحفظكم ويوفقكم ويحميكم اختى


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> يا bob الاخ السلفى كله كلامه بادب واحترام
> ومادام بتكلم عن الادب والاحترم شوف الاقتباسات دى وقولى فين الاحترام فى النقاش
> الموضوع كله كان بموضعية ونقاش
> وقلنا اننا المسلمين رافضين اللى بيحصل وضد كل هذا وفى الاعتصام مئات المسلمين معاكم
> مش علشان ناس خرجوا فعلوا شئ المسلمين رافضينه تهينى الدين بالطريقة المسفة دى


*يا حبيبي يعني تقتلوا القتيل و تمشوا في جنازته يعني بعد ما تعملوا حاجه ترجع تقول احنا بندين ده ؟؟؟؟
و لا زي الاخ السلفي يقول حادث فردي؟؟
ما انت تستفزني و تقولي خلي بالك من كلامك؟؟*


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> بقى دى الحقيقة
> 
> عموما شكرا اختى وانا مش هدخل فى تجدلات مع احد
> 
> ...


*شكرا يا حبيبي علي مشاعرك دي
و اكيد في مسلمين محترمين*


----------



## كاري (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا لقراتك السليمة للاحداث وطبعا دة كان برنامج هيس وعيش مع الدرويش                            هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ومين الاحد الذى لا ينكر:t9: !!!​*



*سمعت ان السبت كمان لاينكر يادونا ههههههههههههههههه:w00t:*


----------

